# Bitting the fat tongued horse



## shellonabeach (31 August 2006)

Hello, I'm one of the great lurkers who needs some advice!

My horse who I've had for 11 years has always been ridden in a loose-ring french link snaffle for schooling and mullen mouth pelham for faster work (using two reins).

Last month I had the dentist out who commented on how his tongue is almost to big for his mouth!  I had noticed that when bitted he had his mouth open a little and tongue appearing out of his teeth - and had taken off the flash from his noseband as a result (I'm sure his tongue has grown as I'd never noticed this before!)

My question really is what mouthpiece would you recommend to accomodate his large tongue?  I have bought a sweet-iron snaffle with copper peanut which he seems to like but didn't know whether to change his pelham for one with a small port, french link or something else!

Thanks in advance


----------



## cornwallexracers (31 August 2006)

Hi, 
One of my exracers has exactly the same problem with having a fat tongue. I put him in a neue schule comfy contact, which has a curved mouthpiece so give mores room for his tongue. This is their website  Neue Schule Bits 

you'll be able to look through their entire range of mouthpieces, and they'll give advice too. The neue schule bit has made a huge difference in my lads way of going, he seems so much happier in it.


----------



## spaniel (31 August 2006)

My cob also has a tongue thats very fat (and pokes out of his lips sometimes too!). 

I bought him in a snaffle and quickly went over to a port mouth pelham which has given him lots more tongue room plus doesnt whack him in the roof of the mouth like the snaffle does.  He showed in a mullen mouth pelham but is happier in the port.


----------



## miller (31 August 2006)

My fat tongues lad has a KK Ultra at home and a KK Ultra Braddon with forward port KK weymouth when competing


----------



## MagicMelon (31 August 2006)

Basically anything which is narrower! I very much prefer thinner bits (I HATE big fat rubber bits etc.!) on all my horses even if they dont have fat tongues simply because I think they fit in more comfortably. The baby Im backing at the moment has a very fat tongue and small mouth, he's in a sweet iron / copper french link which seems thinner than most. My other fat tongued horse is ridden in straight bars with small ports as he prefers these over any hinged bit.


----------



## ann-jen (31 August 2006)

I use a myler cheeked snaffle for dressage and a myler kimblewick for jumping on my girl. The snaffle is the comfort snaffle type and the kimblewick is the low ported comfort snaffle. They are really good bits for horses with big tongues or horses that are sensitive to tongue pressure. I was recommended to try one ages ago and put off for a long time - not sure why as my horse loves these bits and goes much better in them. Good luck finding a suitable bit for your lad - there's so much choice nowadays I'm sure you'll find something to fit the bill.


----------



## katelarge (31 August 2006)

Mine has a fat tounge and has the neue schule baucher with tranz lozenge. He seem to like this and if he gets ridden in a single-jointed bit he lolls his tongue out all over the place - probably lookig for some relief!


----------



## Iestyn (31 August 2006)

My boy sounds like he has a very similar mouth conformation to yours. I have found that the kk loose ring with lozenge has been fab on the flat and for dressage. For jumping and xc we use either a pelham with a port or a kimblewick with the same mouth piece.


----------



## Marnie (31 August 2006)

I had one made for my mare - it is basically a straight bar, ported loose ring snaffle (i think it is a 'Magic bit'), and I had cheeks put on it and had it made in a 6" - I had the cheeks put on it because the rings are so small. It cost me £40 from http://www.fyldesaddlery.co.uk/, they were really helpful.  If I am doing a pleasure ride, or in the winter when she gets a bit strong, I ride her in a pelham with the same mouthpiece and two reins, so I can ride mostly on the snaffle rein and just pick up the curb if needed!  It is based on http://www.fyldesaddlery.co.uk/shop/deta...20060831211313.

Jen


----------

